# Seeking advice on X-Trail drive mode



## X-Fifer (Nov 23, 2006)

I have had conflicting advice from the Dealer regarding the use of the 4-wheel drive mode on my X-Trail. Initially I was advised that the drive mode should be set at 'auto' for all driving conditions except more extreme off-road conditions, when '4wd' should be selected. After complaing about excessive road/transmission/engine noise, the mechanic told me that I should always have the drive mode set to '2wd' when on paved roads for all conditions, and that 'auto' should only be used when driving off-road. I have taken the mechanics advice, although it seems to me that it defats the purpose of having 4wd capability, and it has made no diferrence to the noise levels that I am concerned about.
Can anyone tell me what advice they have been giving regarding the use of the drive mode selector? Also, has anyone noticed if their X-Trail drives quieter in 2wd than in 'auto' mode?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I notice no difference in sound between Auto and 2WD.
I've heard that Auto functions in 2WD mode unles slippage is detected.
However, I've also heard that while in AUTO mode the car will always start (from a a stop, I mean) in 4WD. For how long, I don't know but it's just to help launch I believe.
Again, these are just things I've heard...on this board, actually.

What your mechanic's saying sounds like BS to me. Like you say, what would be the use?

Basically, anytime it's near or below freezing I select Auto. Highway, city, it doesn't matter. Anything warmer and I always select 2WD. I can't ever remember using 4WD Lock. I don't go off-roading and have never been stuck.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

I did an experiment on one rainy day between 2wd and Auto.
i was going uphill...the stepped hard on the gas pedal at a stop sign. When i was in 2wd mode, the front wheel slipped like any other ordinary car. When i did the same thing in Auto mode, the wheel didnt slip a bit. This proved when in auto mode the car starts in AWD until after 35km/h. (it says that in the brochure)

As for choice, i always have it set to 2wd to save fuel. your car uses most fuel when its started from a dead stop, and whne u choose 4wd to start, it will double the gas used for nothing at all...in another words, waste gas. 
However, since winter is comming, i would choose to put it in Auto mode no matter what happens.
Then i would take one step further - - When ure driving in parking lots or inside roads, put it in LOCK mode since u will rarely go over 35 anyways.


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Ice512 said:


> Then i would take one step further - - When ure driving in parking lots or inside roads, put it in LOCK mode since u will rarely go over 35 anyways.


I tend to disagree with using LOCK mode on pavement or tarred roads (except of course if slippery). As I understand you may damage or over strain your drive train because rear wheel rotation is then locked rigidly to front wheel rotation. Any differential between font and rear can then only be accommodated by straining (winding up) the drive train. This is no problem on gravel or slippery road surfaces because the wheels will merely slip to accommodate a differential.

Even if you drive straight on a rigid surface there might be differences due to say tyre size (wear).

Regards


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I agree with some comments made here regarding the use of 2WD mode to be the optimal and most fuel efficient mode to use, but for slippery conditions (heavy rain for example) the use of AUTO is advisable.

Please note that AUTO mode is actually a front wheel drive mode until wheel spin is detected, then it will automatically transfer the traction to the spinning wheel.

AUTO mode will indeed cause more fuel consumption when compared to 2WD mode.

As for LOCK mode and in all my previous off-roading experiences, I only had to use it 3 times!

A. Heavy mud crossing.
B. Water/River crossing.
C. Soft Sand

Other than those extreme situations, AUTO mode was very adequate.

Using LOCK mode on any paved surface or in a "car park" is a big NO, NO! You will end-up damaging the electronics of the diff.

P.S. LOCK mode will revert to AUTO if you exceed 30kms/hour (or maybe its 35kms/hour. I can't remember that exactly now)


----------

